
Placing name and specialty on scrub caps improves patient safety in hospitals - bookofjoe
https://www.boredpanda.com/doctors-write-names-profession-scrub-cap-rob-hackett/
======
netsharc
Heh, a long winded article (also with pictures! And Twitter embeds!) for
something that fits in a Powerpoint slide or 2.

Benefits of having names on scrub caps:

\- Improves communication

\- etc...

~~~
bradknowles
Long winded?

Is that why the panda is bored?

